# why i miss my canon 135mm F2 L series



## Mark Evans

here's an image from yesteryear I took with this lens. I've always realised that glass is important, but over the last year I bought cheap, and the difference is bigger than I initially thought

it's enough to make me want to re-buy it.


----------



## chump54

thats a nice shot, brilliant graded forground  . 

what happened to the lens?

Chris


----------



## Mark Evans

chump54 said:
			
		

> brilliant graded forground  .



yeah, didn't notice that   

I sold it. after an average innings @ wedding photography (it's not what it's cracked up to be) I sold loads of gear. BIG mistake. i kept my 5D and one lens. slowly rebuilding my collection again. 

I reckon, I'll invest in glass over a new camera


----------



## LondonDragon

saintly said:
			
		

> I reckon, I'll invest in glass over a new camera


You don't need a better camera, the 5D is excellent already, I would buy better glass too.


----------

